# At least



## 82riceballs

Hi all,

I would like to know how to say "at least" in Korean.
Could you tell me if the following are correct?

I'll be in Korea at least until May
최소한 5월까지 한국에 있을거야.
적어도 5월까지 한국에 있을거야.

(Even though my boss was paying me minimum wage) at least she paid me.
최소한 알바비를 줬어요.
적어도 알바비를 줬어요.

That man must be at least 80 years old. (have no idea how to say this actually)
저 분은 적어도 80세 시겠죠.
저 분은 최소한 80세 시겠죠.

Thanks in advance!!


----------



## Kross

82riceballs said:


> I'll be in Korea at least until May
> 최소한 5월까지 한국에 있을거야.
> 적어도 5월까지 한국에 있을거야.


 Both are okay. But I'd prefer to add "는" right after 5월까지 in the examples. 



82riceballs said:


> (Even though my boss was paying me minimum wage) at least she paid me.
> 최소한 알바비를 줬어요.
> 적어도 알바비를 줬어요.


 I think those two examples don't carry what you meant to say. I'd say, "(사장님이 최저 임금을 주긴 했지만) 최소한/적어도 임금 체불을 한 적은 없어요."



82riceballs said:


> That man must be at least 80 years old. (have no idea how to say this actually)
> 저 분은 적어도 80세 시겠죠.
> 저 분은 최소한 80세 시겠죠.


 I think people more often say, "That man must look at least 80 years old", "저 (남자)분 최소한 팔십은 족히 되어 보이시네요./여든은 되어 보이시네요." Let's get back to your examples. They both are okay.


----------



## 82riceballs

Thanks for all your help!! I now see that 최소한 and 적어도 are basically used in the same way


----------



## Rance

Kross said:


> Both are okay. But I'd prefer to add "는" right after 5월까지 in the examples.



I agree to Kross.
Adding the topic marker(은/는) to the object following 적어도/최소한 is pratically a norm since that must be the main topic of the sentence.

적어도 알바비를 줬어요
Without topic marker, 적어도 sounds like 형용사(적다+ -어도) than 부사(at least)
Hence the meaning becomes different.
(약간/많이) 적어도 알바비를(는) 줬어요. (you were not paid fully but at least got paid).

Hence 적어도 is not interchangeable with 최소한.
최소한 알바비를 줬어요 does not sound correct to me.
You can say 최소한의 알바비를 줬어요.
It simply means that you got paid with a specific amount of minimum wage.
However it completely lacks the nuance implying that you got paid at least.


----------

